# 5th Annual Halloween Thread 2018



## mudwhistle

​


----------



## Oddball




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle

​


----------



## Ringel05




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## Ringel05




----------



## mudwhistle

​


----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle

The Film Connoisseur: Fright Night (1985) vs. Fright Night (2011)


----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## Larsky




----------



## Windparadox

`


----------



## Natural Citizen




----------



## April




----------



## April




----------



## April




----------



## April




----------



## Larsky




----------



## April




----------



## April




----------



## Windparadox

`


----------



## Larsky




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## April




----------



## April




----------



## April




----------



## April




----------



## April




----------



## April

​


----------



## task0778




----------



## task0778




----------



## task0778




----------



## mudwhistle

April said:


>


----------



## April




----------



## April




----------



## April




----------



## April




----------



## Larsky




----------



## hjmick




----------



## hjmick




----------



## hjmick




----------



## hjmick




----------



## April




----------



## April




----------



## April




----------



## Oddball




----------



## April

LOL...the "Massacre Machine"...




​


----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## April

mudwhistle said:


>


LOL...out of all that, I see the 'we back the badge' yard sign first. 

Right on.


----------



## Geaux4it

mudwhistle said:


>


Dead folk yard

-Geaux


----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## April




----------



## Larsky




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## April

Any Floridians in this thread?


----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## April




----------



## task0778




----------



## April




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## Oddball




----------



## April

Oddball said:


> View attachment 222066


----------



## Oddball




----------



## strollingbones




----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

April said:


> Any Floridians in this thread?



Does a Florida native being moved to another state by her employer count? If so, me!


----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## Oddball




----------



## strollingbones




----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

Me ....


----------



## April




----------



## April




----------



## April




----------



## strollingbones




----------



## April




----------



## April




----------



## April




----------



## April




----------



## April




----------



## April




----------



## task0778

The Great Pumpkin rises out of the pumpkin patch.   Always watch it every year.


----------



## April




----------



## task0778

Especially around here.   People will rip your dick off for not agreeing with them.


----------



## task0778

Words to live by.


----------



## task0778

Boy, if this isn't God's truth.


----------



## task0778

Life's a bitch, then you die.   Tough luck, CB, keep on truckin'.


----------



## task0778

I gotta get me an MGPGA hat.


----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## hjmick




----------



## hjmick




----------



## Oddball




----------



## April




----------



## Oddball




----------



## task0778

11.   Piss me off, pay the consequences.


----------



## task0778

Sometimes it's not a bad idea to ask forgiveness, that's all I'm saying.


----------



## April




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## April




----------



## April




----------



## April




----------



## Oddball




----------



## task0778




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## task0778




----------



## mudwhistle

April said:


>


----------



## mudwhistle

Oddball said:


> View attachment 223882


----------



## sparky

We do a halloween gig every year, in ful costume(s) and i'm going to have a world of fun with>>>>>


----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle

Find the waving skeleton.....


----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## Aurora Woman




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## night_son

mudwhistle said:


> ​


----------



## mudwhistle

Sorry.....I'm not going anywhere near that house...even if it is Halloween...


----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## April




----------



## mudwhistle

​


----------



## Wyld Kard




----------



## Wyld Kard




----------



## April




----------



## April




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## April




----------



## hjmick




----------



## task0778

She doesn't look too thrilled at the moment with all this Halloween stuff.  There better be some candy coming real soon or there's going to be trouble.


----------



## task0778

Now this little lady looks like she's ready for trick or treat.


----------



## Windparadox

`


----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------

